# can i have a real christmas tree?



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

got a feeling my babies cant go near pine?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I always had a real Christmas tree until I got Birdie and now have a very life-like artificial one to be on the safe side. Personally, I wouldn't chance a real tree just in case.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

I didn't realize there was a problem with real trees. Can someone explain about this?


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

The tree itself isn't a problem. It's the decorations & other stuff you put on it. Electric wires. Old ornaments. Do you know what they are made of? Metals, lead paint. How about the hooks they use. I'll bet that's some really cheap metal. 
You really should consider all of your holiday decorations. 
Has the holiday tree or wreath been sprayed with anything to keep it fresher longer. What sort of wires is it wrapped/held together with.
Also be aware of poinsettias & other potentially toxic plants. Are amaryllis or paper whites toxic.
People also like winter scented candles this time of year. Think twice about them.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

A real tree is not safe if it is close to their cages . The problem with real trees is the scent they give off it can be very overwhelming for a human being let alone a bird . In nature there is plenty of air flow to tone down that smell but inside houses there usually isn't enough air flow to combat the smell they give off . I use an artificial tree myself .


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was always told the sap pine trees secrete inherent in pine wood as well happens to be toxic to cockatiels. Another reason to drop the idea of a real tree.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Any issues with artificial trees? I just realised I don't even know what they're made of. xD


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wire and polyester, I think. My fake tree is incapable of supporting a cockatiel because of how flimsy it is. With all the lights and electricity, letting them chew on a fake one is probably a bad idea as well.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

The pine needles on artificial trees are made of PVC and although there was a problem with older trees where the stabilizer for the PVC was lead, creating lead dust, this has now been made illegal in China where most of the trees were manufactured.

I have found with Birdie that she very soon lost interest in the pine needles as soon as she found there was nothing really to chew. I discourage her from going onto the tree because of the electric cables for the lights.


----------

